# IronMind Super Squats hip belt?



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

I cant do traditional squats anymore I am looking at getting a ironmind super squats hip belt to do as a replacement. Anyone used one before any altertives out there cheaper?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 25, 2014)

Never tried one, but it seems like it would work. 

How about front squats on a smith machine or regular squats on a smith. At least it would take a lot of pressure off of your back, and I'm sure you already belong to a gym, so it wouldn't cost you any more cash.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

I tried front squats and I really hate them but I will give them a go on the smith... Only problem the gym I go to the smith suxs bad .They only have one and nobody uses it he has 5 power racks thou. I figured out amazon has the belts i might order it and try it. Free returns on amazon.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 25, 2014)

That's all the more reason to incorporate them. Try them out, don't try to set any records, slow and controlled until you get the movement down.

There you go, it won't hurt to try it out. 

I hope you do like that belt and continue to lift.


----------



## Fishman44 (Apr 25, 2014)

What about single leg work, like step ups, bulgarian split squat, single leg squats


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

I did do sumo squats. Bulgarian my balance is off to do those. I did suit case squats also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 25, 2014)

It has more to do with the compression of the bar on spine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 26, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I cant do traditional squats anymore I am looking at getting a ironmind super squats hip belt to do as a replacement. Anyone used one before any altertives out there cheaper?



IRONMIND BELT

The belt is a good quality belt.  

However, using it with a barbell is funky. 

The bar see-saws up and down, as you squat.   

SPUD BELT SQUAT BELT
http://www.liftinglarge.com/Spud-Belt-Squat-Belt-Womens

The women's size belt usually works best for most individuals.  More on that in a second.

The Spud Belt is much easier to get in and out of compared to the IronMind belt. 

LOADING PIN
http://www.liftinglarge.com/Olympic-loading-Pin

What you also need is a loading pin.   

This is what you will hook the Spud Belt to for Belt Squats. 

BOXES

You need a couple of boxes to stand for Belt Squats.  

CHAIN AND CARABINERS

You also need some chain to hook to the Spud Belt and Loading Pin,

VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-kBGhQwfA

This video give you an idea of how it look. 

WEIGHT

You can load a 15 inch loading up with 500 lbs. 

BENEFIT OF BELT SQUATS

With traditional squats, the legs rarely get overloaded.  

The lower back is the weak link in the chain.  

Thus, the lower back tries (get overloaded) long before legs are maximally trained.

Belt Squat place the entire work load on the legs, maximally overloading them.

SPINE 

For individuals with back problems, Belt Squat skirt that issue. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you tried Zercher squats?


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2014)

I've used a self-made version of the hip-belt squat and I really love them. I did them when I hurt my back, they are a really effective to train your legs hard without engaging your upper body.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 28, 2014)

fufu said:


> I've used a self-made version of the hip-belt squat and I really love them. I did them when I hurt my back, they are a really effective to train your legs hard without engaging your upper body.



Got any pics what you made was it cheap to make?


----------



## gds92115 (May 21, 2014)

start with lighter weight to get you form and technique right .  I am 52 still do squats once a week w/decent amt of wt.  took a while to get form right but pays off.


----------



## HeavyB (May 25, 2014)

gds92115 said:


> start with lighter weight to get you form and technique right .  I am 52 still do squats once a week w/decent amt of wt.  took a while to get form right but pays off.



What the hell are talking about bro? I don't think you even read the thread. I know how to squat I have disc issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

